
The Lean Trap: Why You Still Don’t Have 10,000 Users - dpearce
http://differential.io/blog/why-you-still-dont-have-10000-users
======
programminggeek
Here is what we did to prove some demand for
[https://weighttracker.co](https://weighttracker.co). We had a minimum product
(weigh in via email) and a simple landing page. We bought ads and AB tested
the landing page. We learned we could get free trial signups for a reasonable
price and got some ideas about headlines.

After solving some issues with the signup process, retention, etc. we've moved
forward with mobile apps and are getting more traction and refining processes
there. Progress is slow, but steady towards a working business.

If I were to do it all over again, I'd have a landing page with a sign up form
and I wouldn't build the product until there were at least 100 people on the
list. With a free trial or sign up form, you can probably AdWords or Facebook
ads 100 people on your list for less than $1,000. Probably $100-500 if you
don't overbid.

This also proves whether or not you can even remotely acquire users/trials for
a reasonable amount of money. If you can't, you are going to have a lot of
trouble scaling the business and it might not be a viable venture. $500 to
learn that is a lot cheaper than dropping 100+ hours on a MVP.

------
ajaypmathew
We have been struggling with acquiring users, any suggestions would be highly
helpful.

We built a tool that allows you to watch prices of products you love, when
prices drop we notify you via email or Facebook. We support over 350 stores
including Amazon, Zara, Asos, etc. Give it a spin at www.pricify.com

Do give us some advice on how you think we can acquire customers.

~~~
dpearce
I plan on writing a follow up post with details and ideas on how to acquire
users. I'd just say think outside the box. Particularly when it comes to
writing. Don't just write for your own blog. Guest post with quality, useful
content for other blogs (with readers). Also, always reference your product
but you don't have to write directly about it.

Ex: 5 Ways to Get the Best Price on Christmas Gifts

------
joshowens
Nice, I fell into this very trap with
[http://follower.io..](http://follower.io..). We let our first 10 customers or
so drive our feedback and direction picking.

It was only when we stepped back and started using our own product that we
came out with a more clear direction for moving forward with development.

------
aresant
FYI link on iPhone redirects to homepage

~~~
PeterWhittaker
On OSX FF with cookies disabled, page loads blank.

I used to fiddle cookie settings to test if that made a difference, now I just
move on.

Mayhaps I am fanatical, but you don't get to use my disk without a good reason
- you've got to give me value for me to open the door.

